# Rob MacDonald



## b-nads (Apr 9, 2010)

I got to play at a show last night with Rob MacDonald. Super cool guy and a gadamned MONSTER on guitar! HE played a Silvertone for the vast majority of the evening - surprisingly warm, woody tone. I was there on invite from Brian Monty, who spent most of the evening on stage with the band. I did a couple songs...poorly...and sat back to enjoy the show. Rob used my Monty Tele for the last set, and I was a little embarrassed to take it back when he was done.

[video=youtube;12G-CWQiL7c]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=12G-CWQiL7c[/video]


----------



## Clean Channel (Apr 18, 2011)

Yeah, those were some sweet licks right there!


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Agreed. nice playing all around.


----------



## cbg1 (Mar 27, 2012)

looks like that may be the rob macdonald that plays with rob lutes.

cheers
ets


----------



## ronmac (Sep 22, 2006)

cbg1 said:


> looks like that may be the rob macdonald that plays with rob lutes.
> 
> cheers
> ets


I believe you are right.


----------



## Clean Channel (Apr 18, 2011)

I'll admit that I first clicked the thread because there's a (very good!) classical guitarist in Toronto named Rob McDonald. Him and Tracy Smith make up Chromaduo (www.chromaduo.com).


----------

